# Underfloor Soundproofing?



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

I need to soundproof a floor to stop sound transfer to the room underneath.

Wondered if anyone had any ideas or recommendations.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thick underfelt and "ditto" carpet is easiest - more than that gets tricky. :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thick underfelt and "ditto" carpet is easiest - more than that gets tricky. :yes:

AND more expensive!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I had the luxury of building dedicated music rooms in our houses. And like Mel said, depending on what goal you want to achieve, it can be expensive. However, I've always found that the best results start with the room you want to isolate from the rest of the house.

Acoustic ceiling tiles, dead air spaces, in-wall and on the wall treatment, decoupling of structural members.... And the list goes on.

Carpets and underlay will only muffle certain frequencies.

More details might be helpful.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

having just done my flooring in my house the soundproof boards from floors to go should do the trick ,maybe you might have to double up but seem to do the trick.


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

If you are lifting the floor try Kingspan or Cellotex panels.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far.

Lifting the floor is an option, but as far as I'm concerned anything goes. It's a 12 sq m space.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

jeffvader said:


> Thanks for the replies so far.
> 
> Lifting the floor is an option, but as far as I'm concerned anything goes. It's a 12 sq m space.


What is your headroom?


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

BlueKnight said:


> What is your headroom?


7ft I'd say.

When I say lift the floor, I mean the floorboards and filling the air gap between the ceiling below & the floor boards.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

some ideas here:

http://www.soundservice.co.uk/soundproofing_floors.html

hth


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

diddy said:


> some ideas here:
> 
> http://www.soundservice.co.uk/soundproofing_floors.html
> 
> hth


Thanks for that.

I think it's going to be a case of taking the floorboards, put the insulation between the joists, refitting the floor. Then sealing the boards, fitting a heavy acoustic underlay & a good carpet on top.

Will take a bit of work, but will be worth it in the end especially with a 5 year old.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jeffvader said:


> Will take a bit of work, but will be worth it in the end especially with a 5 year old.


Oh...a 5 year old?

I was thinking you were doing it for a completely different reason.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh, I thought he was building a "soundproof" room h34r: - couldn't think what for though :to_become_senile:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Insulating between the rafters will help but not have much impact....most of the sound will already be absorbed by the airspace you are filling, the main culprit of sound transfer is solid objects, ie the rafters themselves....best to try and insulate the floor by either a suspended floor system with no "hard" transfer points or lay a 100mm insulation panel bats over the floor and then lay a secondary floor on top, at least then there will be no hard points to transfer sound (just the walls, but thats another story! :thumbsdown: )

I had a cinema room insulated like this a while ago and it worked very well, if its kids or teenagers though.....you don't stand a chance! :rofl:


----------



## Londondecca (Jul 23, 2009)

What sound is it your trying to insulate. Reducing noise from a TV is going to be a lot cheaper than a fancy AV system playing organ music at 120db

Tech Articles 

More articles 

I suggest these pages, not as a recommendation of Green Glue products (although I do think they are very good) but as a useful background research.

It is very easy to spend a lot of money and get very little in return, so it is worth defining the problem and investigating a range of solutions


----------

